# What is ACID Opulence 3?



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Anybody had an ACID Opulence 3? I see them going pretty high at the Devil Site but I have not been able to find anything out about them from google, puff, etc. Just looking for some information and if they are worth it.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I have been trying to get some info on them too. The devil site is where I first seen them as well. Hopefully someone will know something.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Anybody had an ACID Opulence 3? I see them going pretty high at the Devil Site but I have not been able to find anything out about them from google, puff, etc. Just looking for some information and if they are worth it.


Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but cigar.com has a short write up on them.

Here


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks brother! That's the first bit of info I have seen. cigar.com did an excellent job with their Drew Estates portion of their site. 

Anybody had one? anyone know anything else?


----------



## Alex Svenson (Jan 18, 2008)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Thanks brother! That's the first bit of info I have seen. cigar.com did an excellent job with their Drew Estates portion of their site.
> 
> Anybody had one? anyone know anything else?


Glad you like the Drew Estate section at Cigar.com. Opulence 3 is a nice smoke. San Andres Maduro wrapper and Nicaraguan fillers from 3 different crop years (which is where they get the "3" from. I am not usually an acid smoker but I have burned through a box of these. They maintain a lot of the tobacco flavor with some hints of kuba kuba like flavors.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone here tried one of these yet? If so how was it?


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> Has anyone here tried one of these yet? If so how was it?


No luck yet, someday soon I hope. Sounds like a very nice smoke!


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I got one by mistake from C-Bid, it has been resting in my humi for about a month. Apparently someone elses order got stuck to mine. It was supposed to be shipped to Iraq, I had the invoice in my box. When I called them I left a message and never heard back. I suppose I just got a free cigar. I will post my thoughts after it ages a bit longer.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bn087 said:


> I got one by mistake from C-Bid, it has been resting in my humi for about a month. Apparently someone elses order got stuck to mine. It was supposed to be shipped to Iraq, I had the invoice in my box. When I called them I left a message and never heard back. I suppose I just got a free cigar. I will post my thoughts after it ages a bit longer.


I would get it out of my humidor unless you want your othr smokes to take on some of the taste of it and your humi to smell like it.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good advice madurolover. I have not been a huge fan of Acid cigars in the past but I'll try this one out eventually. I have a zip lock bag humi for my larger 7"+ cigars that don't fit well in my regular humidor. I know its not the best way to keep them but it works for now.


----------



## Brookswphoto (Dec 25, 2008)

I never liked Acids...perhaps this one will be different...

~brooks


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

I tried a couple, too many candy like flavors for me.
i like more of the tobacco taste.

i have 3 left if anyone is interested in trying them.
i just joined, am i allowed to give cigars away?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

shuckins said:


> I tried a couple, too many candy like flavors for me.
> i like more of the tobacco taste.
> 
> i have 3 left if anyone is interested in trying them.
> *i just joined, am i allowed to give cigars away?*


You sure are brother. :tu


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

very good to know...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex Svenson said:


> Glad you like the Drew Estate section at Cigar.com. Opulence 3 is a nice smoke. San Andres Maduro wrapper and Nicaraguan fillers from 3 different crop years (which is where they get the "3" from. I am not usually an acid smoker but I have burned through a box of these. They maintain a lot of the tobacco flavor with some hints of kuba kuba like flavors.


I was about to say the same thing. Tastes like a Kuba Kuba (Blondie on steriods) but still has a the traditional cigar flavors. I got a Robusto 5pk from Cigars.com a few weeks back for $19.99; it was a lil over half off and I scooped up one. I like the Acids for a change every now and then. If I had known The "3" would have both world type flavors I would have gotten 2 or 3 pks. 
If you like an Infused cigar but not a strongly infused cigar, I would recomend them. They still have the traditional flavor also.

Grab a 5pk if you can. If you don't like them send the remainder my way!! :rotfl:


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 15, 2005)

I've tried one awhile back. They taste very ACID like with the typical floral type taste, which is great if you like that, but I am not a fan of flavored cigars. The big thing I noticed with the Op 3 is that there is more of a quality traditional cigar taste there as well which you don't find in the blue line, for example. Unlike the regular ACID lines the 3 tastes more like a cigar, medium-bodied and nicaraguan tasting, although don't be fooled, it still tastes Drew all the way. Don't remember if it had a sweetened tip or not. I do remember the price though being too high. I think these go for like $8 and that's just too much in my opinion. I would say if you like other ACID's then you should prob try it


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

RickyJ said:


> I've tried one awhile back. They taste very ACID like with the typical floral type taste, which is great if you like that, but I am not a fan of flavored cigars. The big thing I noticed with the Op 3 is that there is more of a quality traditional cigar taste there as well which you don't find in the blue line, for example. Unlike the regular ACID lines the 3 tastes more like a cigar, medium-bodied and nicaraguan tasting, although don't be fooled, it still tastes Drew all the way. Don't remember if it had a sweetened tip or not. I do remember the price though being too high. I think these go for like $8 and that's just too much in my opinion. I would say if you like other ACID's then you should prob try it


Thanks for the write up. I have found a nice deal on these. I get Maxim magazine (free subscription) in the back there is a coupon from cigar.com for 2 Op 3s and 1 Kuba Kuba all for $5 and $1.95 shipping. I'll be sending mine in. If you are interested in trying them (like me) this is the best deal by far I have seen on these. Just FYI. Take care.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Whats the link???


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Whats the link???


No link, mail order coupon. Old school style!


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay I lied on accident! Here you go:

www.cigar.com/CGSA950


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks! I had one on the beach today and it was a nice change. Need a couple more to fill my "flavored" humi...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Not to put too fine a point on it, but I have always been under the impression that the ACiD line was really the fratboy douchebag line of cigars? Am I mistaken? I tried a Kuba Kuba and wanted to perform an exorcism on my ashtray afterwords.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigtotoro said:


> Not to put too fine a point on it, but I have always been under the impression that the ACiD line was really the fratboy douchebag line of cigars? Am I mistaken? I tried a Kuba Kuba and wanted to perform an exorcism on my ashtray afterwords.


We have members here who like Acids and members who do not ( I do not) but we have an unwritten rule here of "smoke what you like and like what you smoke". While we may say negative things about certain brands we do not knock those that enjoy them.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

madurolover said:


> We have members here who like Acids and members who do not ( I do not) but we have an unwritten rule here of "smoke what you like and like what you smoke". While we may say negative things about certain brands we do not knock those that enjoy them.


Like I said, it may have been a mistaken assumption. Personally, the one that I tried was not for me. I would not averse to trying more. What can you recommend?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Bigtotoro said:


> Like I said, it may have been a mistaken assumption. Personally, the one that I tried was not for me. I would not averse to trying more. What can you recommend?


LOL I can't reccomend any of them. I think they are terrible.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

madurolover said:


> LOL I can't reccomend any of them. I think they are terrible.


Yeah, the phrase "dag nasty" came to mind.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry mate, if it has ACID in the name...I steer clear.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Had a Kuba Kuba last summer and it was heavly floral - as if I had hand rolled some flowers from the beds inside a nice wrapper - you'll know you're smoking something different for sure. I keep saying I'm going to try another one next stop in @ the B&M but everytime I pick any of the ACID line's up and smell the foot- I'm done for another few weeks until I go through the same procedure all over again out of curiosity. 

Since they have most of the smokes in the same style botanical rooms, I see little chance of a difference in the floral smell and taste, even with the change of a filler blend. I can think of many other sticks to drop 9-10 dollars on that I know I will not be dissapointed in and won't leave a garden taste in my mouth the rest of the night. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm going to offer up the same "poster" that I offered in the "Infused cigars..." thread.

I have always been confused by the huge array of Acid cigars. As if the names and bizarre shapes Drew et. al. have created, trying to remember the blends is damned near impossible... So....

I have an Excel spreadsheet in which I have entered every piece of information I have been able to find about Acid cigars in all of their iterations.

If anyone would like a copy, PM me with your email address and I'll send it off straight away.

And, I just received, from the Big Brown Truck as my daughter calls it, a CI order that included 5 Acid Opulence torpedoes. As soon as they've rested a week or so I'll try one and let you all know my thoughts. With the exception of Tabak Especial (and then only after my "patented" extra aging process) has been the only infused cigar I've ever liked. Not prejudices against them, just haven't been my thing... we'll see if the O3 changes anything...

Happy smoking!
PG


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

For some people, the blue line is a bit too floral. The Op 3s are a little more mellow.

Marty has put together a great spreadsheet. If you like infused, I recommend it since Drew Estate doesn't put out much info on the different smokes and since Acids are so divisive, it can be difficult to get a straight answer on the different flavors.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

iMarc said:


> For some people, the blue line is a bit too floral. The Op 3s are a little more mellow.
> 
> Marty has put together a great spreadsheet. If you like infused, I recommend it since Drew Estate doesn't put out much info on the different smokes and since Acids are so divisive, it can be difficult to get a straight answer on the different flavors.


And, it's free for the asking, just PM me with an email address and I'll fire it off!

PG

(aka. Marty)


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice to see this one dug up. Update on the Opulence 3. Since a the OP I've had several, I really enjoy them. I believe they are marketed towards people who normally wouldn't like ACID would like this ACID. It is more balanced, mild-medium, and not syrupy. I can't really identify the smell/taste but many of the aromas remind me of spices used for Thanksgiving dinner!

I've never seen a sale on just this cigar, usually some kind of sampler, so I only buy them on the Jam. Around $3.50-$4/cigar.

Enjoy.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

i will say this is a pretty damn good cigar i dont usually smoke acids but this cigar is great theres something about its aroma that makes it so great.:cowboyic9:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Nice to see this one dug up. Update on the Opulence 3. Since a the OP I've had several, I really enjoy them. I believe they are marketed towards people who normally wouldn't like ACID would like this ACID. It is more balanced, mild-medium, and not syrupy. I can't really identify the smell/taste but many of the aromas remind me of spices used for Thanksgiving dinner!
> 
> I've never seen a sale on just this cigar, usually some kind of sampler, so I only buy them on the Jam. Around $3.50-$4/cigar.
> 
> Enjoy.


One popped up today on the Jam, but I missed it. They were gone in 15 minutes. 

10 Op 3s for $37.50

But they do happen! Keep the dream alive.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Funny thread - check Shuckins "Hi, I'm new here" post on page 1: ha!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.cigar.com/CGSAX55

1 Opulence 3 Toro
1 Opulence 3 Robusto
1 Kuba Kuba

$5 + $1.95 S&H = $6.95

Deal expires 7/15/2010


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

*sigh*

One per customer..


----------



## KillerX (Jun 20, 2010)

PadillaGuy said:


> If anyone would like a copy, PM me with your email address and I'll send it off straight away.


I need 30 posts to use PM so could you send it email 

[email protected]
Im a huge Acid fan and wanted to know what my next acid would be

thank you
Brad


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

dajones said:


> Funny thread - check Shuckins "Hi, I'm new here" post on page 1: ha!


that was funny enough i actually LoLed, well chuckled out loud i suppose :mrgreen:


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

KillerX said:


> I need 30 posts to use PM so could you send it email
> 
> [email protected]
> Im a huge Acid fan and wanted to know what my next acid would be
> ...


No worries my friend. It should be in your in box as I write this...

PG


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

Alright, now I can add a post that directly answers the question posed here... What is Acid Opulence 3?

Well, I picked up a free 5 pack of the belicosos a few weeks back. I've had them resting in a ziploc with a 68% humipak (courtesy of CRA... join now!) since they arrived.

When I opened one a few days after receiving them to sample the aroma the first thing that entered my mind is frankincense and myrrh incense. I have some in my shop left over from the old days and the aromas are very close. Not exact but very close. There is another component to the O3's aroma that I haven't quite pinpointed yet, something spicy along the lines of cinnamon or the like.

Three nights ago, I finally decided to plunge in and try one. Now, I must preface this with the following statement:

I am not a fan of infused cigars, at all.

The only exception being the Tabak Especial series which I don't smoke straight anyway. I treat these to my "secret" method which improves the flavor immensely, but that is a different thread.

Anyhow, back to the O3. The cigar is beautiful, I'll grant you that. The dark colorado maduro wrapper combined with the gold and black band make for a very nice presentation.

The head cut very nicely with my Xikar grip cutter and the cold draw was fine, well except for the aroma again.

The tip of the cigar was incredibly sweet! I mean HELLA sweet. Not really my cup of tea here. I toasted the foot which produced an unusual combination of tobacco aromas and the aforementioned incense smell.

The initial draw pulled fine indicative of quality construction however the flavors the cigar produced, well, again not my cup of tea.

I managed to stick with this thing for three or four puffs before it went over the edge of the deck and into the dirt by the compost pile.

My verdict: If you like infused cigars these would be worth a try as I haven't tried any others with a similar flavor/aroma profile. If, however, you are of the same mentality as me and prefer your tobacco to taste like tobacco, steer clear of these. For the price, I wouldn't have bought these, ever.

So, now the dilemma... I have four of these bastards left and I'll never smoke them. Anyone up for a trade? Going once, going twice, then they're going in the trash.

Best,
PG


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry that you didn't like them.

I may be up for a trade, though I don't know if I have anything you'd be interested in.


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

iMarc said:


> Sorry that you didn't like them.
> 
> I may be up for a trade, though I don't know if I have anything you'd be interested in.


PM me and we'll go from there... I have pretty wide tastes
and never say no to a decent stick. I'm sure we'll figure it out.

PG


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, Marty!


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

iMarc said:


> Thanks, Marty!


I hope you enjoy them Marc. Acid just
aren't my thing...

PG


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

MMmmm....

Im craving a Kuba Kuba just reading this.

I was buying them for $15.95 for a 5er but they have gone way up. I saw some go for $125+ for 25. Whats the deal? Is there a Kuba shortage?


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

While I will still probably never smoke another Acid blend again, I still want/need to keep track of these blasted things...

So, got my new Holt's catalog in the mail and they have added a new blend to the Sub-Culture line. It's called the Blue Moon. It's a 4.875" x 48 which would I guess would make is a smallish robusto. It has a pigtail top and the infusion sounds, well, interesting...

"Succulent notes of sandalwood and aloe marry a floral infusion of fresh lavender. On the finish, there are light hints of sage and eucalyptus."

To me, sounds like something you'd hang in the closet to ward off moths. Or maybe to smoke when you have a cold... but I digress...

I've updated my Acid Cigar Guide to include the new vitola. If anyone would like a copy, it's an Excel spreadsheet, just PM me and I'll fire it off to you via email.

For those of you who like Acids, enjoy!

PG


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Drew Estate seems to be proliferating their blends the likes of which we haven't seen since Rocky Patel started adding a new blend every week.


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

PadillaGuy said:


> "Succulent notes of sandalwood and aloe marry a floral infusion of fresh lavender. On the finish, there are light hints of sage and eucalyptus."
> 
> PG


Sounds like a Summers Eve commercial


----------



## PadillaGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

iMarc said:


> Drew Estate seems to be proliferating their blends the likes of which we haven't seen since Rocky Patel started adding a new blend every week.


I think that the expansion of these lines, as well as the increase in prices that people are finding are both functions of supply and demand economics.

Quite simply, if you make it, they will buy it.

If the Kuba Kuba is selling like the proverbial hot-cake, why not charge more? If folks continue to buy, even at inflated prices, well it doesn't take Einstein or a Wall Street genius to figure it out...

Take a look at Gurkha. They crank out new lines at an astronomical rate, and people continue to buy them even though Gurkha has lost a bit of reputation having churned out more than one loser.

For those of you looking for the best prices, Perelman's online features a price comparison tool that you can download. It's a PDF and shows prices for a great many vendors...

You can find the price comparisons here:

CigarCyclopedia.com: Authoritative Daily Coverage of Cigars, Accessories, Issues and People. - Comparison Shopper

Happy smoking!

PG


----------



## bfons303 (Jun 29, 2010)

I know I go against the grain and love a few Infused. The Kuba Kuba is my favorite.

HOWEVER,

Just had one of these Opulence 3s. I'm in Love! I would describe it as a richer and more "cigarish" than a Kuba Kuba.

Nice stick and I will be buying some soon....as soon as my budget catches up with desires :-(


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

If anyone is interested there is a 5 pack up on Cigar.com - 5 pack Daily Deal for the torpedos. $19.95, this is basically the cheapest I ever see them go for.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I really enjoy the Liga Privada line...I do not mind having a few Tabak Especial Cafe Con Leche on hand for a few reasons: #1 - its good to give those that come by my house "interested" in cigars as a starting point. #2 - the aroma of the tabak especial is non-offensive when I'm at someone elses outdoor get-together....otherwise, I steer clear of most infused blends with the exception of my own experiments.


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

bn087 said:


> Good advice madurolover. I have not been a huge fan of Acid cigars in the past but I'll try this one out eventually. I have a zip lock bag humi for my larger 7"+ cigars that don't fit well in my regular humidor. I know its not the best way to keep them but it works for now.


In response to my post 14 months ago...

My pallate has changed...I ended up sticking that stick in my mouth and tasting the sugar and gave it away. Ha...and those baggy humidors are now a treasure dome and 2 other desktops.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the Acids for a change every now and then too.


----------

